
HAProxy 1.9.2 Adds GRPC Support - phil21
https://www.haproxy.com/blog/haproxy-1-9-2-adds-grpc-support/
======
nickramirez
As the author, any questions I might be able to answer, let me know.

~~~
neelesteele
This release has my gears spinning! All these new features leave little time
for sleep! Thanks HAProxy team!

